# Mandrake 8.1 Router-Problem



## AvS (7. Juni 2002)

Hi,

ich habe nun Mandrake 8.1 und möchte Einstellungen an meinem Router vornehmen. T-DSL an sich klappt schon nur möchte ich halt Einstellungen einstellen  . 
Der Router-PC besitzt 2 Netzwerkkarten. An eth0 hängt das T-DSL Modem und an dem eht1 das LAN.Nun sollen die clients die eth1 als default gateway benutzen und der router soll alle anfragen an eth0 weiterschleifen.Ich vermute mal das man das irgendwie mit masquerading machen muss nur weiß ich leider nicht wie man das einstellt.

Danke
AvS


----------



## Dario Linsky (7. Juni 2002)

dazu musst du der firewall eine neue regel zuweisen. die einfachste methode wäre diese hier:


```
ipchains -A forward -i eth1 -j MASQ
```

dann musst du allerdings noch auf den anderen rechnern im lan einen nameserver einrichten.

ich würd an deiner stelle aber in jedem fall nochmal das ipchains-howto und das ip-masquerade-howto lesen. da gibt's sicher noch mehr möglichkeiten.
// http://www.silverstripe.de/linuxiso/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO.pdf
// http://www.silverstripe.de/linuxiso/IPCHAINS-HOWTO.pdf


----------



## AvS (8. Juni 2002)

Cool, danke für die schnelle Antwort
Das Problem ist jetzt gelöst!

AvS


----------

